
Ask HN: Stable but Slow Browsers? - mettamage
Hey HN!<p>I want a browser that is: slow, sluggish but sturdy.<p>All the addictive activities that I have: Facebook, YouTube and Instagram will go on this browser. On my normal browser I&#x27;ll log myself out, or perhaps create a fake account in order to make it slightly more difficult to relog back in on my actual account.<p>By doing this I hope to make myself more productive. My go to browser for this used to be Firefox, but unfortunately the browser&#x27;s speed has improved and it feels too pleasant.<p>I know this reads a bit like satire and that&#x27;s part of the fun, but I&#x27;m actually serious. I know this approach works for me and I&#x27;m pretty sure it will work for other people too (e.g. as evidenced by Chrome plugins such as News Feed Eradicator).
======
ChrisGranger
This really does read like satire... but OK.

You could put CPU and bandwidth throttles on your browser of choice to halve
(or whatever) its performance. Or you could replace your current computer with
an older, slower one, just for web browsing. Getting _poorer_ performance
isn't exactly difficult. Move your browser install and cache from an SSD to an
old and slow HDD? There are loads of options.

~~~
mettamage
I know but it's kind of counterintuitive. Just like that boss as a service
idea.

For me what works is to have annoying user experiences with things that feel
addictive to me, because it means I'll start them less. And somehow I can keep
myself under control to not log myself into all kinds of accounts on my nice
browser, but I can't keep myself under control if everything is under my
finger tips.

------
smt88
Try this plugin for Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/leechblock-ng...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/leechblock-ng/)

------
mtmail
You could tunnel your traffic for that browser through a slow VPN or local
proxy with bandwidth limit.
[https://www.charlesproxy.com/overview/](https://www.charlesproxy.com/overview/)
for MacOS for example.

